# AVRO ARROW BLUEPRINTS ON DISPLAY



## fubar57 (Jan 7, 2020)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sask...Nwdbw2FySDTDd_hh5ZKAMiBYVOG5b_v7qM6ssz9ViW4xg


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 7, 2020)

Cool. Hopefully they end up at our Air and Space Museum in Ottawa. The still have an original nose section and wing tip.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2020)

Hmm. Plans for a 1:1 build then ???


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 7, 2020)

When he gets back from camp. He might still make the GB deadline.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2020)

If he can find enough glue, paint, masking tape - and a bloody huge work bench !!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2020)

Interesting!


----------

